# 12 câu hỏi thường gặp về sữa công thức Glico của Nhật



## sunsunvn (30/4/20)

*Sữa Glico* là một nhãn *sữa công thức hàng đầu tại Nhật Bản* được nhập khẩu trực tiếp về Việt Nam. *Sữa Glico* bổ sung một nguồn dưỡng chất cần thiết và an toàn cho sự phát triển toàn diện của trẻ nhỏ. Tuy nhiên, trong quá trình sử dụng sữa Glico, có không ít mẹ đặt ra câu hỏi và cần được giải đáp như *sữa glico có tăng cân không*? sử dụng *sữa Glico có bị táo không*… 

*Những câu hỏi thường gặp về sữa Glico Nhật Bản*
*1. Sữa Glico có tốt không?*
Đây là câu hỏi đầu tiên và là câu hỏi được nhiều mẹ đặt ra nhất. Là một trong 4 nhãn sữa Nhật đảm bảo mọi tiêu chuẩn về dinh dưỡng và an toàn tại Nhật được nhập khẩu nguyên lon và bán tại Việt Nam. Sữa Glico có vị nhạt, tính mát và thành phần dinh dưỡng giống như sữa mẹ.

Để trả lời cho câu hỏi này, Blog SunSun cũng đã có một bài chia sẻ về *đặc điểm của sữa Glico*, chi tiết xem tại đây

*2. Sữa Glico có tăng cân không?*
Với trẻ nhỏ có những giai đoạn bé tăng trưởng nhanh, có những giai đoạn tăng chậm, chỉ khi nào bé ăn uống kém và không tăng trưởng một chút nào trong 1 tháng thì cần xem xét lại chế độ ăn uống của bé, điều chỉnh & có chế độ phù hợp.

Sự phát triển của bé trong năm đầu đời thì *3 tháng đầu tiên từ 0-3 tháng tuổi* sẽ là nhiều nhất, tiếp đến là từ 3-6 tháng, rồi tiếp đến là từ 6-9 tháng. Năm thứ 2 cũng chậm hơn năm thứ nhất nữa mẹ nhé. Mẹ có bảng theo dõi chiều cao, cân nặng của bé mà thấy đường phát triển cứ tăng lên mà không đi xuống hoặc nằm ngang thì có thể yên tâm ạ. Nhưng khi bé sang tháng thứ 6 thì cần được bổ sung thêm chất dinh dưỡng, sữa mẹ và sữa công thức lúc này chỉ đóng vai trò 50% thôi. Bé sẽ dễ bị biếng ăn giai đoạn này nếu mẹ không bổ sung dinh dưỡng đúng cách và phù hợp.

Bé từ 6 tháng trở lên cần được ăn bổ sung, bởi sữa mẹ không cung cấp đủ dinh dưỡng cho bé, ngoài ra việc tập ăn cho trẻ ăn bổ sung cũng giúp các chức năng, phản xạ nhai, nuốt…của bé phát triển hơn. Việc các bé không chịu ăn, không muốn ăn thì mẹ cần kiên nhẫn và bắt đầu cho bé tiếp cận từ bột ngọt, ngày đầu tiên cho ăn 1 thìa để bé làm quen, sau đó tăng dần lên dựa theo sự thích nghi của bé. Về cữ sữa, bé giai đoạn 7 tháng cần khoảng 800 -900ml sữa/ngày. Mẹ cân đối với lượng sữa bé bú mẹ & sữa Glico để cung cấp đủ cho bé.

*3. Sữa Glico có khó uống không?*





Sữa Glico được sản xuất dựa trên dinh dưỡng từ sữa mẹ, tỉ lệ dinh dưỡng theo nhu cầu & giai đoạn phát triển của bé, giúp bé phát triển toàn diện cả về trí não và thể trạng. Trong sữa Glico có thành phần dầu tía tô bổ sung DHA cho bé, có nguồn gốc từ thực vật giúp bé tiêu hóa và hấp thu trọn vẹn nhất. Hiện tại chỉ duy nhất Glico có bí quyết này, các hãng khác đang sử dụng dầu cá, dầu cá sẽ có mùi tanh khó uống và cũng khó hấp thu hơn. Sữa Glico có mùi, vị thơm nhẹ như sữa mẹ. Tại Nhật Glico được đánh giá là sữa tốt nhất và nhiều dinh dưỡng nhất. Mẹ có thể tham khảo & sử dụng cho bé mẹ nhen.

*4. Sữa Glico có mát không?*
Nguyên liệu sản xuất sữa Glico là 100% từ tự nhiên, sữa có tỷ lệ dinh dưỡng giống y như sữa mẹ nên bé rất dễ hấp thu và tiêu hóa. Ngoài ra trong thành phần của sữa Glico còn được bổ sung *chuỗi Nucleotides* làm tăng lợi khuẩn trong đường ruột giúp hệ tiêu hóa của bé ngày thêm khỏe mạnh. Quan niệm của các mẹ sữa “mát” là sữa giúp bé dễ tiêu hóa đúng không ạ. Nếu hiểu như vậy thì Glico đúng là một trong những dòng sữa mát cho bé mẹ nhé. Tuy nhiên, Glico không phải là 1 trong 5 dòng sữa công thức mát tốt nhất cho bé hiện nay.

*5. Sữa Glico nội địa và nhập khẩu có gì khác nhau?*
*Câu hỏi:* Thành phần dinh dưỡng của sữa nhập khẩu và nội địa đều giống nhau đúng không?

*Trả lời:* Thành phần dinh dưỡng có trong sữa nội địa và sữa nhập khẩu là như nhau mẹ ơi. Sản phẩm sử dụng tại nước Nhật được hiểu là hàng nội địa còn sản phẩm được nhập về nước mình được hiểu là nhập khẩu (với Nhật khi xuất sang nước khác thì được hiểu là xuất khẩu). Glico được công ty SNB nhập khẩu nguyên lon về Việt Nam, là sữa người Nhật đang sử dụng. Trừ 1 số nhãn sữa như Meiji , Morinaga là sữa có sản phẩm được nước khác đặt sản xuất dành riêng cho thị trường xuất khẩu. Có thể mẹ cũng đã biết về những khái niệm này.

*6. Bé lớn hơn 3 tuổi có dùng sữa Glico được không?*
Sữa Glico số 1 dành cho bé đến 3 tuổi, bé 4 tuổi vẫn có thể uống được bình thường nếu mẹ thấy cần bổ sung cho bé. Bé càng nhỏ, thì dinh dưỡng lại càng cần nhiều để bé tăng trưởng và phát triển (cho nên giai đoạn từ sơ sinh – 1 tuổi, cân nặng tăng nhiều, càng về sau cân nặng vẫn tăng nhưng ở tỉ lệ giảm dần cho đến khi trưởng thành thì cân nặng duy trì ở mức ổn định).

Khi bé lớn hơn,các dinh dưỡng này sẽ được hấp thu thông qua các nguồn thực phẩm trong các bữa ăn hàng ngày, vì vậy khi các bé lớn đã có thể ăn cơm (3 bữa chính như người lớn) và có thể ăn đa dạng các loại thực phẩm khác như sữa tươi, hoa quả…thì bé cũng không còn muốn tiếp tục uống sữa công thức (vị nhạt) và mẹ có thể ngừng sử dụng cho bé. Nhưng với nhiều bé lớn, chế độ ăn hàng ngày không cung cấp đủ hoặc bé biếng ăn…thì mẹ có thể tiếp tục duy trì sữa công thức cho bé để đảm bảo cung cấp đủ dinh dưỡng trong giai đoạn phát triển của bé.

*7. Sữa Glico có bổ sung IQ và Canxi không?*
Sữa Glico được sản xuất dựa trên dinh dưỡng từ sữa mẹ, tỉ lệ dinh dưỡng này được sản xuất dựa trên nhu cầu dinh dưỡng theo giai đoạn phát triển của bé. Trong các dòng sữa công thức khác mẹ sẽ thấy có thành phần dầu cá để bổ sung DHA hỗ trợ phát triển não bộ (trí não, IQ) của bé.

Nhưng riêng sữa Glico nhà sản xuất có bí quyết đặc biệt mà chưa hãng sữa nào làm được, đó là việc sử dụng thành phần dầu tía tô để chuyển hóa thành DHA, ARA tự nhiên giúp bé dễ dàng tiêu hóa và hấp thu trọn vẹn nhất. Trong thành phần sữa Glico Icreo còn có chuỗi 5 Nucleotides và Axit Palmitic giúp chuyển hóa DHA. Lượng Canxi có trong Glico được bổ sung cân bằng với photpho và vitamin D để giúp bé hấp thụ trọn vẹn. Tại Nhật Bản – sữa Glico được đánh giá là sữa tốt nhất, nhiều dinh dưỡng và giống sữa mẹ nhất.

*8. Pha sữa Glico thế nào đúng cách?*
Riêng về câu hỏi này, Blog đã có một bài viết chi tiết kèm video hướng dẫn cách pha sữa Glico. Các mẹ có thể tham khảo tại đây.

*9. Thời gian bảo quản sữa Glico là bao lâu?*
Đối với sữa Glico đã pha và chưa được tiếp xúc với miệng của bé có thể bảo quản được trong vòng 2 giờ đồng hồ. Thời gian này có tùy thuộc vào điều kiện nhiệt độ, theo mùa và khí hậu. Do đó, sữa đã pha thì cần được dùng càng sớm càng tốt. Sữa đã tiếp xúc với miệng của bé cần được bỏ đi hoặc mẹ có thể uống hết.

*10. Có nên pha sữa Glico sẵn và để trong tủ lạnh hay không?*
Chúng tôi khuyên bạn không nên làm vậy, đặc biệt là đối với trẻ sơ sinh bởi khi pha sữa trước và bảo quản trong tủ lạnh. Sữa sẽ phụ thuộc rất nhiều vào điều kiện môi trường bên trong tủ chẳng hạn như nhiệt độ của tủ hay số lần đóng và mở tủ lạnh mà còn chưa chắc đã đảm bảo vệ sinh. Do đó, hãy pha sữa và cho bé uống ngay khi bé đòi ăn.

*11. Một lon sữa đã mở nên dùng trong bao lâu?*
Hãy cố gắng cho bé sử dụng hết 1 lon sữa Glico trong vòng 1 tháng, đây là khoảng thời gian an toàn để có thể bảo quản sữa đã mở mẹ hãy nhớ nhé.

*12. Sữa Glico có tốt hơn sữa Meiji hay sữa Morinaga không?*
Cả 3 nhãn sữa Glico, Meiji và Morinaga đều là 3 nhãn sữa tốt nhất tại Nhật Bản. Mỗi nhãn sữa lại có những ưu điểm vượt trội riêng. Chẳng hạn sữa Glico là nhãn sữa duy nhất mà trong thành phần có chứa tinh dầu tía tô bổ sung DHA cho bé, có nguồn gốc từ thực vật giúp bé tiêu hóa & hấp thu trọn vẹn nhất. Còn các nhãn sữa khác sử dụng dầu cá sẽ có mùi tanh và khá là khó uống hơn.

Còn sữa Meiji Nhật Bản thì được nhiều mẹ biết đến với ưu điểm là sữa giúp trẻ không bị táo trong quá trình sử dụng…






Đó là một số những câu hỏi được SunSun tổng hợp trên nhiều nguồn khác nhau và chia sẻ tới các mẹ. Sữa công thức Nhật luôn đáp ứng đầy đủ các tiêu chuẩn nghiêm ngặt của chính phủ Nhật về dinh dưỡng và mức độ an toàn. Tuy nhiên, để có thể lựa chọn được loại sữa phù hợp cho bé, mẹ cần tìm hiểu kỹ về đặc điểm, thành phần dinh dưỡng cũng như địa chỉ mua sữa uy tín.


----------



## hằng trần (17/6/20)

Với trẻ nhỏ có những giai đoạn bé tăng trưởng nhanh, có những giai đoạn tăng chậm, chỉ khi nào bé ăn uống kém và không tăng trưởng một chút nào trong 1 tháng thì cần xem xét lại chế độ ăn uống của bé, điều chỉnh & có chế độ phù hợp.


----------

